# Since limewire is gone whats the best program like it to use.



## Gamer4life (Feb 21, 2011)

Topic says it all


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

uTorrent


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 21, 2011)

Frostwire  is the same program but blue and frosty


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> uTorrent



This.

Reliable torrents are better than that shitty service could have ever hoped to be.


----------



## smash_brew (Feb 21, 2011)

join a private torrent site or usenet. limewire was a terrible thing. lots of viruses.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 21, 2011)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> join a private torrent site or usenet. limewire was a terrible thing. lots of viruses.




lots of viruses if you were dumb experience people knew how to surf it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2011)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> join a private torrent site or usenet. limewire was a terrible thing. lots of viruses.



A private torrent site is only good if you plan to/are able to seed pretty much consistently. If all you do is leech, private torrent sites will kick you quick. Problem is though, not everybody can seed actively, otherwise their ISP gets suspicious. It's why knowing how to use _*slash*_ can come in handy.

Usenet costs money. The idea of pirating is not paying money.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 21, 2011)

Find a site that lists files on file hosting sites and use JDownloader.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd go with Frostwire. Sort of the same thing.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 21, 2011)

Peerblock + Utorrent = Great Success.


----------



## smash_brew (Feb 21, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i suppose this is kind of true. i am glad it did get shutdown though. i was tired of people i know asking me to fix their computers after they got viruses from lime wire. that and i don't like to use programs that support child porn.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Usenet costs money. The idea of pirating is not paying money.



I would much rather pay 10$ a month then having to deal with the crap with torrents. For instance, you can get stuff that was posted to usenet over 2 years ago without having to worry about weather it's still being seeded or not - it's just there. Also, newsgroups are inherently more secure since it's a connection to one server over an encrypted connection instead of a connection to god knows who that everybody in the world can get access to (and if you are naive enough to think that private trackers protect you in this regard, I have a bridge to sell you...). Much less suspicious from an ISP standpoint to being making a few connections to one server then dozens of upload and download connections to countless people. I could go on for a while, but I'm not really in rant mode, so I'll end it here....


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2011)

Whenever I need something that's generally found on a P2P network and not a torrent site I go with Ares, though of course it can be lacking at times.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 21, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except you log in with a username/password that is tied to a credit card and the people providing your access keep logs. If they ever got a notice to turn over info, they're going to.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 21, 2011)

I use PeerBlock and µTorrent. I use PeerBlock and FrostWire when I cannot find a good torrent (although this never happens).


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 21, 2011)

The closest thing to Limewire, is a free program called Frostwire. Same exact thing really. Go try it out.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2011)

To be honest with you all, I don't torrent my music these days, I mostly borrow my friend's CD's or copy the music off their computer if I have my MP3 player with me or my microSD card for it. Which I pretty much always have with me.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 21, 2011)

uTorrent + private tracker

You will find everything on private trackers and you won't have to worry about about speed or quality

Or music blogs.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> To be honest with you all, I don't pirate music these days, *I mostly borrow my friend's CD's or copy the music off their computer if I have my MP3 player with me or my microSD card for it.* Which I pretty much always have with me.


That's still piracy.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed I know that. I guess I should be clearer. I don't torrent my music anymore


----------



## kai445 (Feb 21, 2011)

*LimeWire Pirate Edition*
*LimeWire Pirate Edition*
*LimeWire Pirate Edition*

Also, use PeerBlock.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 21, 2011)

kai445 said:
			
		

> *LimeWire Pirate Edition*
> *LimeWire Pirate Edition*
> *LimeWire Pirate Edition*
> 
> Also, use PeerBlock.



Peerblock is actually quite useless as I doubt any major organization would be dumb enough to be on a public blacklist


----------



## kai445 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> kai445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've found it to cut down on fakes and spam, and also people poisoning legit downloads (hashchecking makes that not a huge deal, but why waste bandwidth on retransmission).


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 21, 2011)

People actually used LimeWire in the past five years?


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Feb 21, 2011)

direct download, rs, mu, just have to find a good forum


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2011)

Who uses crap like limewire anymore?
I prefer my downloads virus free.

Torrent sites are all I use, and I only download torrents from reputable uploaders or things with lots of positive feedback.


----------



## sputnix (Feb 21, 2011)

It seems people are saying utorrent, but that's just a tracker program not a site, the best would of course be a torrent site that shouldn't be named because it's against the rules, it usually has most everything and is the best way to find complete discographies, rare ep's and such [I mainly use it because I'm OCD when it comes to music and must know every song a band has done, and most torrent collections have every cd they released, and gives me more information than google]. If your worried about someone hiding a virus just look for an upper with a skull and crossbones by their username, the amount of seeders [if it has over 100 and it's been around for a while then it should be clean], or just look at the comments if alot of people says it has a virus stay away and look for an alternative.
If you don't like torrents then use the site torrific it's free and downloads the torrents for you and then you download it like any download [good for torrents with only a small amount of seeders]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought limewire went underground?...but still active?


----------



## sputnix (Feb 21, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I thought limewire went underground?...but still active?


I believe if you used an older version of limewire it still worked, but I wouldn't be surprised if there where hacked versions that connected to a different server


----------



## Xale (Feb 21, 2011)

i would use limewire only for music, and not for full albums, for individual songs, i wouldnt want to go through 5 different torrents just to get 5 different songs, so limewire can be useful for that


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this : http://chris.pirillo.com/limewire-is-back-...ontent=FaceBook


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 21, 2011)

filestube, direct downloads of hard to find stuff


----------



## sputnix (Feb 21, 2011)

Xale said:
			
		

> i would use limewire only for music, and not for full albums, for individual songs, i wouldnt want to go through 5 different torrents just to get 5 different songs, so limewire can be useful for that


true, but at least with a torrent your guarantied to get a good quality [that is if the upper released it as flac or at 320kb/s] and most aren't packed as .rar so you can just select the one song


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, on the torrent site I use, they have a bonus point system which gives you 1gb - 5gb of upload credit if you get bonus points. (so it acts as if you uploaded 5GB when you didn't).


----------



## smash_brew (Feb 21, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point about the bonus system. I belong to a couple sites that do offer up bonus points as well. although i pretty much seed non stop anyway. I haven't turned off my computer in months. the only time i ever get anything from my isp is when i hit and run from tpb so really it's not that great of an option to keep your isp off your back.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 21, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still more secure, since all the MPAA/RIAA/anybody else needs to do to prove you got something is watch the file. On the other hand, it's pretty much impossible to prove you got something from a secure newsgroup without a)spying directly on somebodies computer b) going on a random fishing expedition and hoping to get some info c) asking for all logs en masse or d) the newsgroup provider turning you in

d) is never going to happen for downloads - they know what they're selling. For this reason, most providers only log logins, posts, amount downloaded, etc.  b) or c) would be thrown out of court, and even if they did succeed, wouldn't help much as noted above unless you actually posted something.

Nobody ever gets in trouble for simple downloading, just distribution.


----------

